# It was mentioned about the vaccine.



## rgp (Dec 20, 2021)

"Who has stopped you from not getting the vaccine? No one, NO ONE cares if you get the vaccine or not. No one is going to grab you, throw you in the trunk of their car, and force the vaccine on you."

No one, never said they did.

But why do you and others continue to ridicule and disparage those that choose not to be vaccinated ?

Take care of yourself ... your way ....and give others the same courtesy .


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2021)

One of the reasons some people ridicule those who don't want the vaccine is sheep mentality.  Such individuals lack confidence in the vaccine's effectiveness or safety to begin with & their confidence is further shaken by others who don't do as they did.
Then there are the _"I'm better than you"_ types with a need to feel superior & being put-down artists is the only way they know to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

There also seems to be a need currently to find some scapegoats to pin the guilt of whoever got us into this Pandemic.

SarsCov2 is the only guilty party. Unfortunately it is just too minute of an organism upon which to pin things on so we look for organisms our own size.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

rgp said:


> "Who has stopped you from not getting the vaccine? No one, NO ONE cares if you get the vaccine or not. No one is going to grab you, throw you in the trunk of their car, and force the vaccine on you."
> 
> No one, never said they did.
> 
> ...


who specifically are you addressing?...I for one have been vaccinated, but I've not disparaged anyone who have chosen not to do the same... I feel everyone has the right to choose what goes into their own body... I worry for some who choose not to.. my dd ..is one,.. and she has very sound reasons why she won't have it..  I worry for her just the same, . but accept her decision..


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> who specifically are you addressing?...I for one have been vaccinated, but I've not disparaged anyone who have chosen not to do the same... I feel everyone has the right to choose what goes into their own body... I worry for some who choose not to.. my dd ..is one,.. and she has very sound reasons why she won't have it..  I worry for her just the same, . but accept her decision..


I know what it is to worry about family who seem not to take the precautions I'd like. I take a non commital stance and pray a lot!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

rgp said:


> "Who has stopped you from not getting the vaccine? No one, NO ONE cares if you get the vaccine or not. No one is going to grab you, throw you in the trunk of their car, and force the vaccine on you."
> 
> No one, never said they did.
> 
> ...


You took the above quote out of context, a neat trick but a bit dishonest, IMO.

I do not ridicule and disparage those that choose not be vaccinated.  I have said again and again and again and am saying it again.  I could not care less if someone chooses not to be vaccinated.  Chooses to get sick, chooses to die of anything including Covid.  It’s, YOU KNOW, *their body and their choice.   @rgp*

I feel a great deal of compassion for those that cannot be vaccinated, because I believe in vaccination for everything, not just Covid.

My daughter had a bad case of Covid -ran temperatures of 105 etc.  Her husband had a slight “cold”.  The baby needed breathing treatments, but not hospitalization.  My son had a moderate case of Covid-got really sick and had trouble breathing, but no hospitalization.  His SO had a slight “cold”.

My youngest son had Covid in October.  A breakthrough case after 2 vaccinations and was hospitalized.  He is still on oxygen.  His lungs are heavily damaged.  When he dies, even if a car runs him over, he will have died of Covid.  He cannot have a needed heart surgery.

In January, when he can get the booster, I will take him and make sure he gets it.  I care about my kids, and all my kids have been vaccinated, even the ones who have had Covid.  As for the rest of the world, hmm, between Covid and the flu, the overpopulation problem of the earth should be solved; that will be a good thing for the survivors.  IMO.


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Alice November said:


> There also seems to be a need currently to find some scapegoats to pin the guilt of whoever got us into this Pandemic.
> 
> SarsCov2 is the only guilty party. Unfortunately it is just too minute of an organism upon which to pin things on so we look for organisms our own size.


LOL - Yeah, it's those Blacks. 
It's those Chinese
It's those Hispanics sneaking in.
Last week, people have been circulating flyers in Beverly Hills, CA & other cities, blaming _Those Jews_ for spreading Covid.


----------



## rgp (Dec 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You took the above quote out of context, a neat trick but a bit dishonest, IMO.
> 
> I do not ridicule and disparage those that choose not be vaccinated.  I have said again and again and again and am saying it again.  I could not care less if someone chooses not to be vaccinated.  Chooses to get sick, chooses to die of anything including Covid.  It’s, YOU KNOW, *their body and their choice.   @rgp*
> 
> ...




 I took nothing out of context ...... I* quoted *it just as it was written .


----------



## Flaneuse (Dec 21, 2021)

It's not a matter of ridicule...

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/08/opinion/unvaccinated-people-anti-vaxxers.html


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 21, 2021)

I understand that some people don’t want to get vaccinated. But I don’t understand what good not getting vaccinated does. It just seems selfish to me. That kind of thinking seems like someone who doesn’t think that reducing the speed of a car through a school zone makes good sense either. If you did what you reasonably thought you could do to prevent the spread of Covid, good on you. If you did nothing but you could have, then shame on you. But still, it’s your choice and your conscience if one of your loved ones or someone else’s loved ones, dies because you did nothing.

Not being vaccinated is a choice. Not a good one, in my opinion but a choice that says you think more of yourself than about the good for humankind.


----------



## rgp (Dec 21, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I understand that some people don’t want to get vaccinated. But I don’t understand what good not getting vaccinated does. It just seems selfish to me. That kind of thinking seems like someone who doesn’t think that reducing the speed of a car through a school zone makes good sense either. If you did what you reasonably thought you could do to prevent the spread of Covid, good on you. If you did nothing but you could have, then shame on you. But still, it’s your choice and your conscience if one of your loved ones or someone else’s loved ones, dies because you did nothing.
> 
> Not being vaccinated is a choice. Not a good one, in my opinion but a choice that says you think more of yourself than about the good for humankind.






"Not being vaccinated is a choice. Not a good one, in my opinion but a choice that says you think more of yourself than about the good for humankind."

  Actually that is very true , and IMO very much human nature. No one cares for you really ..... so you damn well better do it yourself.

I have medical reasons why I do not choose to be vaxxed that I do not care to go into here. No one elses opinion matters when it comes to my health ........ yeah I know ...yawn ...... but again my body my choice.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL
> Last week, people have been circulating flyers in Beverly Hills, CA & other cities, blaming _Those Jews_ for spreading Covid.


We used the same space lasers we practiced with in the forests.  Works like a charm.  (*LOL* in case there's any doubt)


----------



## rgp (Dec 21, 2021)

Flaneuse said:


> It's not a matter of ridicule...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/08/opinion/unvaccinated-people-anti-vaxxers.html



 Cannot read .......... must subscribe .


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You took the above quote out of context, a neat trick but a bit dishonest, IMO.
> 
> I do not ridicule and disparage those that choose not be vaccinated.  I have said again and again and again and am saying it again.  I could not care less if someone chooses not to be vaccinated.  Chooses to get sick, chooses to die of anything including Covid.  It’s, YOU KNOW, *their body and their choice.   @rgp*
> 
> ...


Interesting that you don't acknowledge the fact that your family's Covid vaccines didn't protect them from Covid.  Or that they may have worsened their illnesses by taxing their immune systems.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - Yeah, it's those Blacks.
> It's those Chinese
> It's those Hispanics sneaking in.
> Last week, people have been circulating flyers in Beverly Hills, CA & other cities, blaming _Those Jews_ for spreading Covid.


Actually it was those white people who live in the Deep South-the ones that still fly the confederate flag-grandma warned me about them


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Interesting that you don't acknowledge the fact that your family's Covid vaccines didn't protect them from Covid.  Or that they may have worsened their illnesses by taxing their immune systems.


Oh, gee, let’s see, except for Joey they all had Covid before the vaccines were available.  I have written about this.  You remember @win231 about BEFORE vaccines and AFTER vaccines?  Or maybe you don’t.  Early Alzheimer’s?  Too much holiday cheer?  

In other threads I have talked about Joey being vaccinated SEVERAL TIMES, and that he contracted DELTA Covid, not the original Covid, and that the DELTA variety was more contagious and more dangerous, and we were less protected by the vaccines.  I even talked about this on a thread to YOU, in agreement to something you said. I went into great detail.

I also said that the COVID doctor, at the hospital, said that Joey WOULD HAVE DIED, had he not been vaccinated, since he has Downs Syndrome.  So the vaccines did help a GREAT deal.

You have, IMO, @win231 inserted your feet into your mouth.  Spit them out and go read up on what I wrote.  Then you can apologize -profusely to me.  Or not, cause we all know how difficult apologizes are for you.  Besides, it’s Xmas, and Santa Claus is not coming to town so I forgive you.  Here, take your usual lump of coal, picked it up special for you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I know what it is to worry about family who seem not to take the precautions I'd like. I take a non commital stance and pray a lot!


Yes, a non committal stance is fine, and praying is great.  Then a most beloved family member gets Covid.  What do you do then?  Just curious.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

rgp said:


> "Not being vaccinated is a choice. Not a good one, in my opinion but a choice that says you think more of yourself than about the good for humankind."
> 
> Actually that is very true , and IMO very much human nature. No one cares for you really ..... so you damn well better do it yourself.
> 
> I have medical reasons why I do not choose to be vaxxed that I do not care to go into here. No one elses opinion matters when it comes to my health ........ yeah I know ...yawn ...... but again my body my choice.


Could we have a clothed picture of your body to see what choices you have made?


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - Yeah, it's those Blacks.
> It's those Chinese
> It's those Hispanics sneaking in.
> Last week, people have been circulating flyers in Beverly Hills, CA & other cities, blaming _Those Jews_ for spreading Covid.


It would come to that, not the first time. Herd 'em up, put them behind walls.
 Rome keeps the old Ghetto wall as a reminder.  
Plagues have brought out the worst and the best humans can do 
🕊🕊🕊


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Could we have a clothed picture of your body to see what choices you have made?


Wanna see my choices?


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh, gee, let’s see, except for Joey they all had Covid before the vaccines were available.  I have written about this.  You remember @win231 about BEFORE vaccines and AFTER vaccines?  Or maybe you don’t.  Early Alzheimer’s?  Too much holiday cheer?
> 
> In other threads I have talked about Joey being vaccinated SEVERAL TIMES, and that he contracted DELTA Covid, not the original Covid, and that the DELTA variety was more contagious and more dangerous, and we were less protected by the vaccines.  I even talked about this on a thread to YOU, in agreement to something you said. I went into great detail.
> 
> ...


Any doctor will say "Whatever we did saved his life."  No doctor on the planet earth would ever admit harming a patient.  Neither would any dentist.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, a non committal stance is fine, and praying is great.  Then a most beloved family member gets Covid.  What do you do then?  Just curious.


I hope I'd do as well as you have but I have no way of knowing. My life has had different things to yours that have happened. Who judges this stuff?
Anyway my family are well grown up now, the ones that are left, and one Grandson in his 30's, married! 
I'm just alive for support and example if they want.
Bless you Aneeda.
 🕊  🕊


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Any doctor will say "Whatever we did saved his life."  No doctor on the planet earth would ever admit harming a patient.  Neither would any dentist.


That, in a word, has been my experience and many others in my family. Sad truth.


----------



## win231 (Dec 21, 2021)

Alice November said:


> That, in a word, has been my experience and many others in my family. Sad truth.


Mine, too.  I posted on 12-9:
Since I've had extensive dental issues, I've had the misfortune to be harmed by both greedy and incompetent dentists, as well as a pathetically-useless Dental Board that protects dentists while providing an illusion of protecting patients.
The most serious harm was 4 years ago when a dentist did an incomplete & incompetent root canal that resulted in me spending several days in Intensive Care for Sepsis which could have been fatal.

The other issues involved pure greed, including intentional sabotage of a bridge when I didn't choose a more-invasive & more-expensive implant.  He tried to blame ME, saying my teeth shifted.  I had to have the bridge re-done & the dentist was forced to refund me $3,000.00 - only because other dentists I consulted contacted him & he realized his reputation was being damaged.

More recently, I started having a toothache & the first dentist I saw diagnosed _"Severe decay under ALL my crowns" (all 30 of them). _He recommended extracting all my teeth & having complete upper & lower implants - 12 months of invasive  procedures (especially risky for me as being diabetic) & $40,000.00.
A 2nd opinion dentist diagnosed ONE infected tooth that needed a root canal, extracting the one next to it, & a bridge, which I just had completed. $4,700.00.
Remember: _*Where there is money, there is greed. Be careful.*_


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 21, 2021)

RGP, why did you choose to start a new thread on this topic with just certain excerpts quoted?  Was it because very few agreed with you in the original thread?


----------



## Alice November (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Mine, too.  I posted on 12-9:
> Since I've had extensive dental issues, I've had the misfortune to be harmed by both greedy and incompetent dentists, as well as a pathetically-useless Dental Board that protects dentists while providing an illusion of protecting patients.
> The most serious harm was 4 years ago when a dentist did an incomplete & incompetent root canal that resulted in me spending several days in Intensive Care for Sepsis which could have been fatal.
> 
> ...


I've hardly got any left because I refused to play along. Now they just fall out when they are ready and I enjoy soft foods, eating more fish, eggs, cooked vegetables, eggs, yogurt and such. I had similar problems with the crowns and bridge as you did. Eventually it just fell apart, the crowns fell off and tooth aches only lasted a day or two so I felt good because all that metal and junk just fell out of its own accord and I'm free of it. The front ones still look ok.

I'm really sorry to hear your experience. You did get something back and smart of you to keep consulting with some good results.
Money is gotten only by taking someone else's, it's not like there is any magic in that. 
Thanks for the advice the sage advice.  You've been there and with the diabetes that makes it much more serious.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 22, 2021)

I support everyone’s right to choose to vaccinate or not. I will admit to being perplexed and unable to comprehend the REASONS of some folks for their choice not to vaccinate, other than for medical reasons obviously. But whatever.

I also defend my own right and choices to stay as safe as possible, and often get resentful of folks for not affording me the courtesy of letting me know they’ve been exposed or they have symptoms before I’m with them personally.

I am doing everything I can to protect everyone I come into contact with…being vaccinated myself, liberal use of masks, letting them know if I have a cold or cough So they can choose whether or not they’re comfortable to be around me, wearing a mask when I DO have a symptom or two even around the folks in my bubble, keeping a supply of Covid tests at home so I have a quick diagnostic tool…and so on.

I am grateful that my family are all protective of Ron and me and afford me the same care and choices as I do of them and others.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Wanna see my choices?


Sure.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Any doctor will say "Whatever we did saved his life."  No doctor on the planet earth would ever admit harming a patient.  Neither would any dentist.


Gosh, you are so losing your touch.  I am beginning to worry.  “No doctor would ever admit harming a patient”?  Hmm.  

When I woke up in a hospital room, not the expected recovery room, and there were TWO doctors standing by my bedside I was extremely puzzled.  First surgeon, my expected surgeon said “sorry, I made a mistake and I tore your liver”.  Getting my gallbladder out.

He introduced the other doctor, my liver surgeon.    The guy who repaired my liver.  This is the value of using a hospital, not a surgical center by the way.  The first surgeon put out a call out for a second surgeon, who left his clinic, and patients, and repaired my liver.

And, I’ve told this story before on SF. 

@win231 -you can not win, stop trying.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

Alice November said:


> That, in a word, has been my experience and many others in my family. Sad truth.


It has not been mine.  Probably depends on where you live and how afraid the doctor is of being sued.  The laws have changed over time, but a mistake is a mistake.  Doctors are human.  So, it would also depend on who the mistake happened to; I’ve never sued a doctor.  Although I could have a few times.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 22, 2021)

rgp said:


> I took nothing out of context ...... I* quoted *it just as it was written .


Having the quote in context would have been posting the whole conversation, not just picking out a portion and starting a whole new thread with that portion.  I am sure you know this, but if you don’t, you do now.


----------



## rgp (Dec 22, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> RGP, why did you choose to start a new thread on this topic with just certain excerpts quoted?  Was it because very few agreed with you in the original thread?



 Because the original thread was closed. 

 I don't worry about who agrees & who does not.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Gosh, you are so losing your touch.  I am beginning to worry.  “No doctor would ever admit harming a patient”?  Hmm.
> 
> When I woke up in a hospital room, not the expected recovery room, and there were TWO doctors standing by my bedside I was extremely puzzled.  First surgeon, my expected surgeon said “sorry, I made a mistake and I tore your liver”.  Getting my gallbladder out.
> 
> ...


Nor can you.


----------



## rgp (Dec 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Having the quote in context would have been posting the whole conversation, not just picking out a portion and starting a whole new thread with that portion.  I am sure you know this, but if you don’t, you do now.



 I can quote anything posted , or any part of it, and then comment on it.......

 I don't need your permission.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 24, 2021)

There are a lot of sanctimonious morally superior know-it-alls on both sides of the vaccine controversy.    Personally, I am sick of all of them. 

I don't like somebody trying to scare me into sub-optimal behavior by telling me their are 10,000 new infections in my state but not tell me how many people actually are seriously ill.  I don't need them to control my life, tell me I can work for a living or not, all based upon their exploitation of Covid statistics.  They bend facts and distort the truth to achieve their goals. I got vaccinated and boosted. I wear a mask when indoors with strangers. I social distance as much as possible outside my home. I bought several home test kits.  Now get out of my way.

I also don't like being told by chest thumping anti-vax braggarts that they will not *live in fear*, and therefore, I should take some unnecessary risk so as to be as brave as them. Then, there are those arrogant people who tell me I am some kind of sheep because I protect myself from what could be a serious illness by taking certain precautions.  I got their message and I find it wanting. Now get out of my way.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 24, 2021)

rgp said:


> I can quote anything posted , or any part of it, and then comment on it.......
> 
> I don't need your permission.


Oh my oh me, you are correct.  You can be as dishonest as you want to be.  But, I cared enough and respected you enough to warn you about the chicken.  I suppose I was wrong to expect the same honesty and respect for you.  Troll away, @rgp, troll away.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 24, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> There are a lot of sanctimonious morally superior know-it-alls on both sides of the vaccine controversy.    Personally, I am sick of all of them.
> 
> I don't like somebody trying to scare me into sub-optimal behavior by telling me their are 10,000 new infections in my state but not tell me how many people actually are seriously ill.  I don't need them to control my life, tell me I can work for a living or not, all based upon their exploitation of Covid statistics.  They bend facts and distort the truth to achieve their goals. I got vaccinated and boosted. I wear a mask when indoors with strangers. I social distance as much as possible outside my home. I bought several home test kits.  Now get out of my way.
> 
> I also don't like being told by chest thumping anti-vax braggarts that they will not *live in fear*, and therefore, I should take some unnecessary risk so as to be as brave as them. Then, there are those arrogant people who tell me I am some kind of sheep because I protect myself from what could be a serious illness by taking certain precautions.  I got their message and I find it wanting. Now get out of my way.


Or, you know, you could just stop reading the Covid threads and listening to the news.


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh my oh me, you are correct.  You can be as dishonest as you want to be.  But, I cared enough and respected you enough to warn you about the chicken.  I suppose I was wrong to expect the same honesty and respect for you.  Troll away, @rgp, troll away.



 Quoting anything or any part of anything had nothing to do with honesty.

 Quit feeling so superior .......... you're not.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> Quoting anything or any part of anything had nothing to do with honesty.
> 
> Quit feeling so superior .......... you're not.


I never said I was superior, I never even inferred I was superior to anyone or anything-quite the opposite in fact.  I have, lately, spoken about how I feel like such as failure in my inability to help my son.  I guess you missed those posts.  But this post, of yours, if very interesting and says a lot about you.

*First, you don’t get to tell people how they feel.*

Second, it seems to me that if you think someone, anyone, is acting superior to you, then you might have an inferiority complex.  But I don’t know, because I do not personally know you, because I don’t tell people how they feel, because I am not a psychologist, and because I don’t really care.

Quoting anything out of context is dishonest.  You know this which is why you are so defensive. Let it go @rgp -it’s just not that important


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I never said I was superior, I never even inferred I was superior to anyone or anything-quite the opposite in fact.  I have, lately, spoken about how I feel like such as failure in my inability to help my son.  I guess you missed those posts.  But this post, of yours, if very interesting and says a lot about you.
> 
> *First, you don’t get to tell people how they feel.*
> 
> ...


 I get to respond as i choose........

And once again ...... There is nothing dishonest about quoting anything or any part of anything.

If you feel it is not that important ? Then why do *you *keep arguing it ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> I get to respond as i choose........
> 
> And once again ...... There is nothing dishonest about quoting anything or any part of anything.
> 
> If you feel it is not that important ? Then why do *you *keep arguing it ?


I am not arguing with you, I am responding to your false claims.  There is a difference.  And, yes, you can respond as you choose.  I never said you could not respond, as you choose.  I did say I thought you were defensive.  I still think you are defensive.  And, yes, none of this is important. But it is amusing


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not arguing with you, I am responding to your false claims.  There is a difference.  And, yes, you can respond as you choose.  I never said you could not respond, as you choose.  I did say I thought you were defensive.  I still think you are defensive.  And, yes, none of this is important. But it is amusing



Nothing I have replied is false ...... as such, your reply is an argument.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> Nothing I have replied is false ...... as such, your reply is an argument.


You do not get to decide what my reply is characterized as.  It’s MY reply, not yours.  .  I decide, and I am not arguing with you.  You are the not in charge of anything.  You are not in control.  And I simply do not care.

This conversation I s not important to me.  Apparently it is terribly important to you, which continues to be amusing to me.  It’s like you can call false facts, true, as much as you want, but they are still false facts.  Calling a rose, by any other name, does not change the fact that it is a rose.  And, if you call a rose a daffodil, it’s still a rose.

We learned this lesson on a national level.  .


----------



## rgp (Dec 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You do not get to decide what my reply is characterized as.  It’s MY reply, not yours.  .  I decide, and I am not arguing with you.  You are the not in charge of anything.  You are not in control.  And I simply do not care.
> 
> This conversation I s not important to me.  Apparently it is terribly important to you, which continues to be amusing to me.  It’s like you can call false facts, true, as much as you want, but they are still false facts.  Calling a rose, by any other name, does not change the fact that it is a rose.  And, if you call a rose a daffodil, it’s still a rose.
> 
> We learned this lesson on a national level.  .



 I decide how I receive/understand anything .......... not you.

 Again, if it is not important to you .... why do you keep arguing about it ?

I have posted nothing false & or dishonest.

If you feel an overwhelming need to insult/disparage me ? Go right ahead ...... you mean nothing to me, as such your words are empty . Why hide behind a convoluted definition of paragraph structure. And / or forum etiquette.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)

...and all this on Christmas day as well....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 25, 2021)

rgp said:


> I decide how I receive/understand anything .......... not you.
> 
> Again, if it is not important to you .... why do you keep arguing about it ?
> 
> ...


I am not hiding.  I have not insulted you or disparaged you.  We are having a discussion not an argument.  We have two different points of view.  You used something I said, on a different thread, out of context, to start this thread.

That was your choice.

You could have chosen to post the whole conversation or even reference where that conversation was so SF members, who wanted to, could read the quote in context.  You did not do that.  I called you on it.  Those are the facts.  I think what you did was dishonest.  I am entitled to my opinion.  You are entitled to yours.

Why you are so defensive about these facts and this situation is a mystery to me.  . Of course I mean “nothing to you”; it would be scary if I did.  Why on earth would I mean anything to you?  Why would you even bring that up?  It’s a very odd thing to say.


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am not hiding.  I have not insulted you or disparaged you.  We are having a discussion not an argument.  We have two different points of view.  You used something I said, on a different thread, out of context, to start this thread.
> 
> That was your choice.
> 
> ...



 You insulted me, when you accused me of dishonesty .......... and you continued to do so. I am defensive because I am not dishonest & do not like being accused of being so by someone that does not even know me.


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...and all this on Christmas day as well....




 Christmas day or any other day ..... I won't be labeled in a negative way , and not defend myself.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> You insulted me, when you accused me of dishonesty .......... and you continued to do so. I am defensive because I am not dishonest & do not like being accused of being so by someone that does not even know me.


As I have said I do not know you.  This issue is easily fixed by you making reference to the original thread and giving the post number thus bringing the quote into context.  But you refuse to do so.  Why?

I have not “accused” YOU of being dishonest.  As for your being insulted, how you feel is not my problem.  I am obviously insulted by the way you used my words.  I guess we are “equal” in “I feel insulted“ department.  

I have given an opinion that what you did, in relationship to my post, was dishonest, in my opinion.  Since it was my post that you used, I am entitled to my opinion as to how you used it-and you have made this point several times, about how you can choose and decide what is what.  It works both ways.

*What you DID, with my quote, was dishonest.*  I have no ideal if you are an honest person or not.  I have made no claims towards this in regards to you.  As I’ve said before, I could not care less.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Christmas day or any other day ..... I won't be labeled in a negative way , and not defend myself.


I did not label you.  I labeled what you did.  As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference.  Truth does not need to be defended.

I agree as far as Christmas is concerned.  Christmas is a secular day, a commercial day, a day when stores make up for losses for the year.  When I was young Christmas was widely celebrated as “the birth of JC”.  But that reason for celebration has faded for most of the world; and even the Catholic Church has said that JC was not born in December.

The day has nothing to do with our discussion.


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> As I have said I do not know you.  This issue is easily fixed by you making reference to the original thread and giving the post number thus bringing the quote into context.  But you refuse to do so.  Why?
> 
> I have not “accused” YOU of being dishonest.  As for your being insulted, how you feel is not my problem.  I am obviously insulted by the way you used my words.  I guess we are “equal” in “I feel insulted“ department.
> 
> ...






*"What you DID, with my quote, was dishonest.* I have no ideal if you are an honest person or not. I have made no claims towards this in regards to you. As I’ve said before, I could not care less."

 When you accuse me of doing something dishonest .......... You are accusing me of dishonesty.

 And again I'll ask ....... If you could not care less ......... then why do you keep replying about it ?


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I did not label you.  I labeled what you did.  As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference.  Truth does not need to be defended.
> 
> I agree as far as Christmas is concerned.  Christmas is a secular day, a commercial day, a day when stores make up for losses for the year.  When I was young Christmas was widely celebrated as “the birth of JC”.  But that reason for celebration has faded for most of the world; and even the Catholic Church has said that JC was not born in December.
> 
> The day has nothing to do with our discussion.




  "I did not label you. I labeled what you did. As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference. Truth does not need to be defended."

 Oh so now too dumb to know what i am reading as well ?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

If you're looking for problems they are easy to find.  Maybe stop looking.  This post is directed toward no one in particular.


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> If you're looking for problems they are easy to find.  Maybe stop looking.  This post is directed toward no one in particular.




 Show me how I was "looking" for anything ?

 I was accused of doing something dishonest , and I defended my position ..... period.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Show me how I was "looking" for anything ?
> 
> I was accused of doing something dishonest , and I defended my position ..... period.


I'm flattered that you've asked.  Both of you are swell just as you are.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 26, 2021)

Reminds me of a song.........doesn't everything?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> "I did not label you. I labeled what you did. As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference. Truth does not need to be defended."
> 
> Oh so now too dumb to know what i am reading as well ?


Do you have a need to play the victim?  Just curious.  You are not a victim, but you seem to want conversation at this time.  Could you call someone to fill that need?  I never said you were dumb.  You are trying to provoke a fight and I am not ”fighting“ with you.  My husband likes to fight over nothing as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Show me how I was "looking" for anything ?
> 
> I was accused of doing something dishonest , and I defended my position ..... period.


We are making progress.  I agree.  I said you did something dishonest; and I am still saying it.  Easy to fix.  Why don’t you fix it as I suggested?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Reminds me of a song.........doesn't everything?


Could not get it to play, but I remember this song


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We are making progress.  I agree.  I said you did something dishonest; and I am still saying it.  Easy to fix.  Why don’t you fix it as I suggested?



 Because I disagree completely !


----------



## rgp (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you have a need to play the victim?  Just curious.  You are not a victim, but you seem to want conversation at this time.  Could you call someone to fill that need?  I never said you were dumb.  You are trying to provoke a fight and I am not ”fighting“ with you.  My husband likes to fight over nothing as well.




  "I never said you were dumb."

  You indicated such when you posted ......."As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference. "

 I have no need to 'play' anything.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> "I never said you were dumb."
> 
> You indicated such when you posted ......."As an adult, you should be able to tell the difference. "
> 
> I have no need to 'play' anything.


That sentence does not indicate you are “dumb”.  You could, however, interpret it to mean something else which I might have indicated . Since you have no need to “play” at anything, and since you are not dumb, and since you are able to read meaning into everything I write, then why have you missed a possible meaning in the above quote? 

No more hints.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

rgp said:


> Because I disagree completely !


Really?  I had not noticed.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 26, 2021)

This is still going on?  It's like the War & Peace of "who needs to have the last say".  Get lives, people.


----------



## rgp (Dec 27, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> This is still going on?  It's like the War & Peace of "who needs to have the last say".  Get lives, people.



 How bout ... mind your own business .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 27, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> This is still going on?  It's like the War & Peace of "who needs to have the last say".  Get lives, people.


This conversation is my life  @dsag2


----------



## rgp (Dec 27, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> This conversation is my life  @dsag2




 yeah....there is that.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 28, 2021)

rgp said:


> How bout ... mind your own business .


Mind my own business?  When you start a thread it becomes everyone's business.  Or were you not familiar with how forums work?


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2021)

*LOL*


----------

